# Turbo kit for 1.6 nissan 200sx



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

I was wondering if any1 here knows where i can get a custom turbo kit made and installed for my 1.6 200sx, pleas elet me know if any1 knows a place i can go to or call in souther california, thanks for your help
please email me at
 
[email protected]


www.b14on19s.tk


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just mmake the kit yourself. buy a protech manifold, turbo, fmic, etc...then just have someone weld up some piping, DP, and exhaust


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

theres a guy here in my city that does custom turbo kits for cheap, and the work is very good pm me with your contact number if you are interested


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

an easy way is to get the protech manifold and downpipe and just make the rest of the piping yourself. i got the HS manifold and DP (back when they were selling them seperate) and just made the intercooler piping myself. Its pretty simple to put a turbo kit yourself actually once you have the manifold and DP... which is the hardest part to do.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=26197

this thread is at the top of this forum in plain view and blatantly labelled. Please read it and also consult the search button.


----------

